# Buying a vehicle in Germany



## EnglishMike (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I will be visiting Berlin in late August 2017 and staying for about 3-4 weeks. When there I want to buy a motorhome/motorcaravan and then drive it to Portugal where I will be living for the next few years.
I am British and currently a resident of the USA with a USA driver's license. Will I be able to buy a vehicle in Germany, get it insured for my trip and then have it registered in Portugal? 
Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is the little matter of VAT to deal with. The general rule in Europe is that you can buy a car anywhere within the EU, but you have to pay VAT and register the vehicle for the country in which you are resident at the date of the sale. You might avoid a certain amount of problem if you were able to establish your residence in Portugal before buying the motorhome.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EnglishMike (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Bev,
I have a relative living in Berlin could I use his address when buying a vehicle. I have not decided on where exactly I will settle in Portugal so the motorhome will be a way to check out locations.
Thanks.
Mike.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In Germany, you're required to register with the local town hall to prove your residence. I don't believe you could just use another family member's address if you're not actually resident there.

There is probably a way to do what you want to do. But it won't be easy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If the relative is willing to sign the form, he could do the Anmeldung with the relative's address, then abmeld after leaving. 

Beyond that, anything to do with vehicles is an utter mystery to me. Buying one might require an EU drivers license. I have no idea.


----------

